

Google in talks to buy ITA Software - Bloomberg - signa11
http://in.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idINIndia-47867920100421

======
mark_l_watson
Perhaps Lisp will now be a standard/supported programming language in the
Googleplex :-)

I think that most of what ITA does is written in Common Lisp.

